# Pee Pee pad solution!?



## chi_cutie26 (Sep 9, 2007)

Carmel likes to play with her pee pee pad. And it get all over the place so when I check on her sometimes she pees on the floor. Good thing is fake tile and not carpet. 

I did, buy those that you can stick down on the floor but they don't work on my floor cuz its fake! Not real tile... So she still manage to move it.

Any recommendation? How can I make it stay down?

Would tape be a good idea??


----------



## minimocha (Sep 28, 2007)

there are pad holders that they sell at petstores...

then you can also try to get something like a yogi toilet... you can put the pad inside, and their paws will not get soaked

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Pet-Dog-Toi...yZ146245QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem










OR... wisdog...
http://cgi.ebay.com/WIZDOG-INDOOR-P...oryZ1283QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem










I have seen something really similar to this, but sold in the cats section. 

:coolwink:


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

I tried sticking mine down at first on fake tiles it stuck but the tape gum was so mucky i had to remove it all, so i got a pad holder its great!


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

I use to use a pad holder as well because someone used to shred the pads lol  it was plastic pieces that snapped together and you put the pad in between the top and botto, sort of like a frame for pee pad. it was like this one 

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2751999&cp=&parentPage=search&keepsr=1


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Katie said:


> I use to use a pad holder as well because someone used to shred the pads lol  it was plastic pieces that snapped together and you put the pad in between the top and botto, sort of like a frame for pee pad. it was like this one
> 
> http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2751999&cp=&parentPage=search&keepsr=1


Thats the same as mine!


----------



## chi_cutie26 (Sep 9, 2007)

Kay! Thanks!!! That very helpful! 

I am just thinking where is she going to poop on that thing. She always poops on her pee pad too.. 

Well that before she did that but now that she playing with her pee pee pad she doesn't poo there..

Anyways.. what you do in that case??


----------



## LoveMyBabies (Oct 11, 2007)

I saw a few different types of things that are supposed to hold the pee pads down at Petsmart. I didn't buy them b/c so far my new girl isn't shredding them (fingers crossed!). About your question about your baby not wanting to poop on them, I remember when Biscuit was a baby I would pick up the poop if he did it elsewhere and then put it on the pad so he would get the idea. He still isn't fully potty trained but mostly goes outside now.


----------



## chi_cutie26 (Sep 9, 2007)

LoveMyBabies said:


> I saw a few different types of things that are supposed to hold the pee pads down at Petsmart. I didn't buy them b/c so far my new girl isn't shredding them (fingers crossed!). About your question about your baby not wanting to poop on them, I remember when Biscuit was a baby I would pick up the poop if he did it elsewhere and then put it on the pad so he would get the idea. He still isn't fully potty trained but mostly goes outside now.


I think you misunderstood me. I said that my puppy use to pee and poop on her pee pee pad but then just last week she started to play with her pee pee pad. 

So many are recommending these things I can put the pee pad in and the pee goes through and no more wet paws. 

But if I am going to buy that, how is the dog going to poop on that plastic thing?


----------



## lebecron (May 10, 2007)

When my girls used to play with the pee pad, I bought a plastic mat. Just see through plastic and taped the pee pad at each corner to the plastic mat (the area is carpeted where I was training mine to use the pee pad). Well, within days they stopped playing with the pad, cos it was no fun any more, now that they couldn't drag it across the room and I didn't need to tape the pad after that. They leave it alone now! Thankfully


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

chi_cutie26 said:


> I think you misunderstood me. I said that my puppy use to pee and poop on her pee pee pad but then just last week she started to play with her pee pee pad.
> 
> So many are recommending these things I can put the pee pad in and the pee goes through and no more wet paws.
> 
> But if I am going to buy that, how is the dog going to poop on that plastic thing?


They are different holders that work differently, the one that clips together is like a picture frame, that the pad goes on and another frame clips on over the top, it just stops it moving,they do still get wet paws occasionally depends on the type of pad used, some are better than others, the frame one just holds it in place and your dog pees and poops on the pad the same then you either change the pad or throw the poop away down the loo.


----------



## chi_cutie26 (Sep 9, 2007)

Thank you all for your comments. They are all very helpful...

I'll see if I can find something that will work for my puppy  I am thinking of finding something to hold the pee pee pad in place.. 

I'll see what I can find, I'll look in petmart or on ebay if they do have it there.

Thanks again!!


----------



## lebecron (May 10, 2007)

Good luck! Fran


----------

